# Remote Coding/HCC Coding Position Wanted



## stephanieraylhayes (Sep 19, 2015)

I am currently looking for a remote coding and/or HCC coding position. I hold a RHIA, CPC, CMBS and Bachelors in HIM.  Any leads and/or links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CLBLUE (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi 

My name is Cleon Blue I am a Healthcare Manager. I am currently looking for coders.  Please send me your resume to cblue@caduc.com

I will give you a call upon reciept. 

Thank you


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Sep 29, 2015)

Stephanie, 

Check into Humana and United Health Group, both are hiring for HCC.


----------



## mcsluyter (Oct 1, 2015)

*CodersDirect.com can help*

CodersDirect.com is a searchable database containing only AAPC or AHIMA certified coders. There is no charge to coders for any services. Healthcare providers nationwide use CodersDirect.com to identify coding candidates. For focused HIM exposure please consider registering.


----------

